# P21DD CEL 14' CTD... just had water pump, timing belt, idler pulley replaced!



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

dont throw parts at it

you dont know why the code is there.


----------



## LiveTrash (May 24, 2015)

Chances are it's the reservoir, what ever that means exactly.

Both times I had the P21DD code it was covered under the extended warranty. The dealer called it the "reservoir" both times, which I don't think requires an entire tank replacement, but rather what fits in to the tank. The pump, heater, etc all in one assembly perhaps? My service advisor told me that it is very unlikely anything else is going to cause that code and it'll be under warranty if it's the reservoir.

I recommend just having your dealer look at it.


----------

